# Koa, twisted lace & VG10



## robert flynt (Apr 25, 2014)

Latest work has a blade with a twisted lace pattern of W2 and nickle with curly Koa wood scales. The second knife has a blade made of soft stainless and nickle which protect a extremely hard VG10 core which I cold forged to break up the soft layer lines and make it look damascus.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 25, 2014)

Needs the pics to go with the text!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 25, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Needs the pics to go with the text!


Les your such a stickler for details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

